# What do things like Andante, Adagio, Largo, Allegro mean?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

What do things like Andante, Adagio, Largo, Allegro mean?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Do you mean the literal Italian meaning (roughly: walking, at ease, broad, cheerful) or as indications for tempo?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Google works great.

Grave – slow and solemn (20–40 BPM)
Lento – slowly (40–45 BPM)
Largo – broadly (45–50 BPM)
Adagio – slow and stately (literally, “at ease”) (55–65 BPM)
Adagietto – rather slow (65–69 BPM)
Andante – at a walking pace (73–77 BPM)
Moderato – moderately (86–97 BPM)
Allegretto – moderately fast (98–109 BPM)
Allegro – fast, quickly and bright (109–132 BPM)
Vivace – lively and fast (132–140 BPM)
Presto – extremely fast (168–177 BPM)
Prestissimo – even faster than Presto (178 BPM and over)


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Yeah, there are a good number of glossaries online.

https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/musical-terms/


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------

